# 15 gallon betta stocking ideals



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

So I rescued a betta from Wal-Mart. Was going to buy a 5 gallon betta tank but the prices are nuts to me. Petco had a 15 gallon starter kit for $39.99 so that is going to be the betta tank. 

I was thinkng about splitting it in 3 for 3 males or maybe 5 gal for the male and 10 gallon for 4 females. Not sure exactly what to do just thought with 15 gallons should be able to do something a little deacent. 

I know snales or shrimp are usually recomended. How would 1 snail some ghost shrimp and some otto cats be compatable with each other?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

One of our members here recently did a really neat divider on her 20 long, look for it in the build section it'll be by majerah1. 

I wouldnt split in 3, maybe 2. Plant it heavily and i think it'll be a great home for a betta or two!


----------



## FW Fanatic (Nov 5, 2011)

Keep in mind when you "rescue" a betta from a place like Walmart, all you are doing is booking an order for two more. The only way we can truly rescue these fish is by purchashing them from breeders and other sellers who keep them in a fashion we feel is suitable. Walmart and others who selle bettas in such a horrid fashion will never stop until we stop buying them.

I wouldn't say snails are shrimp are usually recommended. If you like them, you can add them, and if not, that's fine. IME most bettas eat shrimp anyway. 

I wouldn't do oto cats if the tank is going to be divided. They should be stocked in groups of 3 or more with no more than 1 per 5 gals, so a divided portion of the tank could not support all 3 and they shouldn't be split up. If the tank were not divided, one it had matured for several months, it would be a good home for a trio, but avoid adding other algae eaters. Oto's are wild caught fish that can be difficult to supplement as they often won't accept prepared foods. If you are dividing the tank and are concerned about algae, I would add a few nerite snails.

Personally I wouldn't recommend keeping females together. Though some report success with it, I think the average betta is stressed if in the presence of another betta.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

FW Fanatic said:


> Personally I wouldn't recommend keeping females together. Though some report success with it, I think the average betta is stressed if in the presence of another betta.


Well said!This is very true and sororities hardly ever work fully.Sure some of the ladies will co exist but not all and the most docile suffers bullying from the most dominant female always.Its a tell tale sign when one shows fin damage.Then what happens when one of the females snaps and she goes on a killing spree?

As for dividing it,you can if you want and many people do.However if you are not planning on any more betta in there then just get some other fish.They usually will eat shrimp so that I dont recommend unless you dont mind a snack for them.

Ive kept tetras with mine as rasbras as well,cories and bristlenose plecos.Though I do believe the minimum for either of the two latter species is 20 gallons.


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

majerah1 after reading you're write up on the Macrostoma I really want 1 or a pair. Where did you manage to get them. I always liked you're avatar and just found out what it was.

Anyways I was just looking for something differnt to do but not really much with that small of a tank can be done. How would a couple of ADF's, snail and maybe 3 or 4 otto cats be as far as bio load? I probably won't split the tank.


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

FW Fanatic said:


> Keep in mind when you "rescue" a betta from a place like Walmart, all you are doing is booking an order for two more. The only way we can truly rescue these fish is by purchashing them from breeders and other sellers who keep them in a fashion we feel is suitable. Walmart and others who selle bettas in such a horrid fashion will never stop until we stop buying them.


It's no big deal it's not like I think I'm changing anything. They will continue to buy them no matter what as long as they can make a dollar. About 1/2 of them were dead and this one was in some nasty water.

It's like the lady that I got my rescue dogs from ( yes a actual rescue place ) She can't change the world, but she can change it for the ones she helps.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

RonB said:


> majerah1 after reading you're write up on the Macrostoma I really want 1 or a pair. Where did you manage to get them. I always liked you're avatar and just found out what it was.


Ron mine came from two different people.All were sold as unsexed which makes them much cheaper to aquire as they can be sold at about three or four months old,where as they will be almost a year old if sexed.They just mature so slowly.

Great fish though.If yu can quire a 20 gallon long a tight fitting lid and boo koos of plants then you should be able to get a few that will thrive.


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks I was thinking about rehoming some stuff in the 29 and giving them a go. I saw a pair on Aquabid but they were about $180.00. Thats a little much though.


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

majerah1 what if anything in my 29 gallon is compatable with these. I'm sure I would have to get rid of the Ram's. Would the cory's and a couple of otto's be compatable atleast?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes bottom feeders would do well with them.I have bn plecos with mine.They are docile for betta fish.


----------



## lovebettas (Feb 7, 2012)

I have neons in with mine,corys too,they can easily out swim the bettas.


----------



## Mrlomography (Nov 21, 2012)

FW Fanatic said:


> I wouldn't do oto cats if the tank is going to be divided. They should be stocked in groups of 3 or more with no more than 1 per 5 gals, so a divided portion of the tank could not support all 3 and they shouldn't be split up. If the tank were not divided, one it had matured for several months, it would be a good home for a trio, but avoid adding other algae eaters. Oto's are wild caught fish that can be difficult to supplement as they often won't accept prepared foods.


*i/a*

I have been thinking of putting a small school of Otos in with my male Betta too.


----------

